# Heuvos Photoshoot



## affectedhalf (Aug 5, 2009)

None of these are full flaring shots. He just naturally swims or stays with them open a bit for over 70% of the time. ;-) Which is nice considering the last Betta I had was _very very_ camera shy. Maybe someday I'll try flaring shot. 

I may consider breeding him one day. I'll be on the lookout for a very nice female crowntail. I have about 5 spare 10 gallons hanging around that I could divide and set up. In the meantime I'm spoiling him in the three gallon with full water changes and some_ Lemna_ sp. growing on the surface. 














































Tucked in for bed :-D









Last Betta (very nice color but fin wise, not as much):


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Beautifulfish!!


----------



## affectedhalf (Aug 5, 2009)

Thank you!

I can't help it, every time I see your screenname I think of that song by FF5 "Drama queen." haha. Crazy song. 

Do you have any pictures of your fish?


----------



## Elena (Aug 1, 2009)

He is gorgeous! I love the contrast between his silver body and the fins.


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Gorgeous!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

No, I don't have a camera.


----------



## rb500 (Jul 12, 2009)

I love them both! Very pretty!


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

Very pretty!


----------



## neenjar (Jun 19, 2009)

Beautiful fish and nice photo's too, what camera are you using?


----------



## WickedKelpie (Aug 9, 2009)

Beautiful! 

I love your gravel too.


----------



## puppyrjjkm (Aug 2, 2009)

affectedhalf said:


> I can't help it, every time I see your screenname I think of that song by FF5 "Drama queen." haha. Crazy song.


Haha I love that song!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

lol!


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

Oh, wow. Beautiful fish. I have four fish already, but if I saw that fish in a store, there would be no way I'd leave it behind xD And my betta Sherbet does that too. No matter what he's doing, he's got his fins open for a nice pose.


----------



## Scienceluvr8 (May 17, 2009)

Very nice! ;-) Great shots, I can never get pictures that clear, lol


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

WOW! He is a stunner! Love the yawning shot too...so cute


----------



## Volpe (Aug 12, 2009)

Oh my! His colors are gorgeous! 8D


----------

